# Anyone like 9'6" rods for saltwater



## saltybum (Jul 15, 2014)

I picked up a nice 9"6" 8wt at a great price and find it feels way different than all my 9 footers and was wondering who uses a 9'6" and what they like about them over the nines.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've used 10' rods for wading and surf. I like them but it took a little bit for me to get used to the extra length


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

What is it? Just curious.


----------



## saltybum (Jul 15, 2014)

Redington CPS


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

I use a 10ft 7wt for wade fishing when there is surf. It makes sense that the fly line loop gets an extra foot off the water due to rod length which helps when your waste deep in it. It does feel different and takes a while to figure out your stroke. I've been shooting line on my back-cast and cutting down on false casting... a full day of it can wear you down. That said - your new 9.5ft should give you a little more clearance. The extra length looks great when you are hooked up and bowed up!!


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

Just remember that as the rod length increases the strength to swing it increases. In my fresh warm water fishing I have be tending towards shorter rod. Right now I am looking for a 7' 7wt rod.


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

ditz said:


> Just remember that as the rod length increases the strength to swing it increases. In my fresh warm water fishing I have be tending towards shorter rod. Right now I am looking for a 7' 7wt rod.


I agree... That is exactly why I've been working on reducing my false casts! I will fish my 9ft 6wt and floating line instead of intermediate if surf is flat calm.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

*Fly rod*

I use a 9', 8 weight fast action. Works good for me. Never tried a 10'. Do you think a foot makes that much of a difference?


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

I fish fresh warm water mostly and there is a very noticeable difference between casting a 9' 5wt and a 6' 5wt. The 6' 5wt is very close to casting nothing. When I get home from an afternoon casting the 9'er I am a little tired. After an afternoon of casting the 6'er I can't tell I have been fishing. My 9' 7wt graphite will wear this old fart out but my 8' glass rod is less tireing even though the glass outfit is heavier than the graphite. I seems that the length increases the swing effort. :whistling:


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

I use one,works well for me.................lays the line out much nicer.

Robin


----------



## saltybum (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks Supreme and Robin. Just what I was wanting to hear.
Currently I have a 9wt floating sink tip on it and was easily hitting 80-85 feet in the front yard but have not had it to the surf with that line.
Did catch a nice 27" sea trout on the flats with Airflo ridge wf8f a couple weeks back. You wouldn't think 6" would be so different. Also put the 9wt line on a slightly heavier reel and the rod feels better balanced now. As said I think once I get more used to it I'll really like it for the surf especially here on the east coast where our waves are usually much bigger than the west side.


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

Is it a switch rod?


----------

